# Browsererkennung mobil oder desktop



## mr.freeze (16. Dez 2010)

Hallo, 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu ermitteln ob ein Browser
auf einem Handy oder auf einem Desktop läuft?

Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (16. Dez 2010)

Kannst den User-Agent aus den Headern auslesen. Aber das ist auch nicht verbindlich richtig, lässt sich leicht fälschen.


----------



## mr.freeze (16. Dez 2010)

ja die kann ich auslesen.
fälschen ist mir wurst, wer das fälscht muss davon ausgehen
dass er dann die seite für den gefälschten ua angezeigt bekommt.


ich könnte nach IEMobile oder Mobile Safari etc. suchen...

gibt es einen anderen weg?

gruß


----------



## Gast2 (16. Dez 2010)

mr.freeze hat gesagt.:


> gibt es einen anderen weg?



Nö, dafür ist der User-agent in den Headern halt vorgesehn. Ansonsten ist der Rest ja eine ganz normale HTTP Verbindung - da ist es schnurz ob die von einem Handy, Rechner, Fernseher oder Toaster aufgemacht wurde.


----------



## mr.freeze (17. Dez 2010)

die vorstellung ist die, dass ich je nach user-agent eine andere seite schicke!
wenn ich anhand des user-agents sehe, dass es ein desktop ist, bekommt
derjenige natürlich eine anders aufbereitete seite als diejenigen mit einem
mobilen device!

welche möglichkeiten habe ich um fest zu stellen ob es ein mobiles device ist?
wenn es nur der user-agent ist, muss ich die "IEMobile", "Opera Mini" etc. 
rausfiltern.


----------

